# Bluetooth earpieces or speakerphone for hands-free talking and driving?



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Folks, just wondering if you guys are using Bluetooth ear-pieces or speakerphone for hands-free talking and driving? 

I am leaning towards the speakerphone...I just don't like having something in my ear all the time and frankly the only time I need to do this is in the car. That being said, the ear-pieces are cheaper. I suspect the quality is about the same. 

I used a wired earpiece before to talk on the phone while driving but it recently broke and the wire frequently got in the way of the steering wheel, especially when turning so I am looking for a wireless option. My wife also has a Bluetooth-capable phone and she uses the car every now and then so something that is portable and easy to pair with different phones would be best for us.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Neither. Talking on the phone while driving is extremely dangerous. All studies have shown that drivers who are on cellphones are 4x more likely to be in some sort of a collision. No one is so important that they can't wait until they arrive at their destination to place their calls. Otherwise, safely pull over and park somewhere and talk.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Studies showed that for talking on bluetooth and speakerphones? What's the difference from talking to the passenger? I bet you could do a study that shows cars with radios and/or passengers are 4x more likely to be on some sort of an accident than a 100% attentive driver.

The chances of being in a car accident that is not caused by alcohol or reckless driving etc must be so small that it is an acceptable level of risk for me to have a radio, converstaion, or bluetooth device in my car even if it is 4x. Plus I consider myself to be more alert and capable or multi tasking than the general population.

I have a bluetooth earpiece and I like it because I can pair it with many different devices at home or in the car. The ones with noise cancellation I find offer better quality than older mics/headsets


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I rarely speak on the phone while driving, except in urgent situations such as to let someone know I'm running late, etc.
I use a BlueTooth device - Motorola approx. $27
A small price to pay for safety and complying with the new law.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Whether or not the device is handsfree is not the point. Everybody knows these devices are a very dangerous distraction. When driving I am at full attention and can always tell when the other car is engaged in a cellphone conversation. I don't have to prove what the studies have already shown. Plus it's common sense that when driving, you need to be at full attention, not engaged in a phone call.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

I prefer the earpiece to the speaker phone. It's hard to hear the person on the speakerphone and I think it's also hard for them to hear you. I know when I am speaking to someone on a speakerphone I don't like it. 

If you don't like the earpiece, you can get bluetooth device that goes on your rearview mirror. Bluetooth without the earpiece. I have seen them at Best Buy. 

My car has blue tooth built in. When the phone rings it rings through the stereo speakers. I have a button on my steering wheel to answer and hang up. It is clear as a bell for me and for the person I am speaking to. I don't know if this is available after market or not. 

I never initiate a call while driving, but I do answer calls in case it is one of my kids or the school or something. I only answer via bluetooth - never handheld.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

@mail, I didn't create this thread to ask whether people should use their phone when they drive so spare me the lectures, please. 

@Dana, thanks for the tip on the rearview mirror, I will check the local Best Buy and see what they have in store.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

The one thing I find most shocking since the new laws have taken effect is the number of people who think that it is perfectly okay to stop dead *WHEREVER THEY HAPPEN TO BE*, and answer their cell phones. 

In the middle of a residential street? *Sure*. 
Stopped at a green light? *No problem*. 
In the middle of an intersection waiting to turn? *Why not*... if they didn't want people to stop while driving they would have just left the laws the way they were!

That said, I personally agree with TRM. Unless you're driving long distances on an empty highway, what on Earth could be so important about that call that you can't just wait until you get out of the car?

Edit: Oh, and yes, I have had to stop and wait for numb-skulls who stopped in the middle of an intersection to answer and talk on their cell phones... *TWICE!*


----------



## wheel (Jun 22, 2010)

I've got bluetooth and hate it, it's a pita to wear. But sound quality is top notch. Speakerphone would be nicer, but I hate the quality of the call. 

Not that it's much of an issue. I drive windows down radio up so I rarely hear the phone ring. I'll arrive at my destination, pick up my phone and it says '3 missed calls'. Oh well, that's why my motto is "if it's an emergency, call 911. Otherwise, leave a message and I'll get back to ya later'. (because my wife always says "well, what if it's an emergency?'').


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I practically live on the road... I used to get the motorola bluetooth headsets at xcess cargo for under $20. I have a habit of misplacing those suckers, they are uncomfortable and I would take it off and put it in my purse or in my pocket etc. At one point I had three because I lost them and found them again. 

Now I bought a bluetooth enabled radio for my van (it's worth more than the van) which I love because I just push one button to answer the call, then I can talk, it automatically turns off the radio, then switches back. This is absolutely not necessary for most people, but because my car is my office, it made a huge difference for me.


----------

